# Transk53



## Transk53 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi all. My name is Tim (AKA Timo -Tim-mo) and I found this site via Google. I found about Wing Chun via a flyer and joined a school. Me being me though, dismissed it for other things and for not being offensive enough. Mmm, there is the idiocy that lies within. Now I have realised that Wing Chun is my balance. As such I hope that I will be able to touch upon those Wing Chun practitioners with questions. I like to jabber and I think this is the place


----------



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome! Good luck with Wing Chun!


----------



## Carol (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome aboard!  Wing Chun and jabber are definitely welcome here


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome Timo.. you will find plenty of jabbering here and a wealth of no nonsense knowledge.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Tim......


----------



## K-man (Apr 21, 2013)

:wavey:


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 22, 2013)

Welcome Tim, Jump right in. The water can get deep and turbid at times, but there myriad topics and the general group seems to be of somewhat sound mind if not occasionally derailed by deeply held passions. All in all a group of people to be respected and embraced.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Apr 22, 2013)

Greetings and welcome to MT, Timo!  Although, I'm not a wing chun stylist, I can certainly jabber with the best of them


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 22, 2013)

Howdy!

For what its worth, you dont need to learn how to be offensive. You just need to break as many rules as possible, as quickly as possible.
Id suggest starting by spamming all of our inboxes with ads.

I know, that was terrible.
Have a free drink! Maybe youll actually get yours.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 22, 2013)

Welcome to MT, tons of WC chat in our CMA section!


----------



## MJS (Apr 22, 2013)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Takai (Apr 22, 2013)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Mauthos (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 24, 2013)

Cheers peeps  Just for the record, I am not a spammer lol. Chosen my school and first lesson on Thursday. Hopefully my right knee will still be intact! Looking forward to it though.


----------

